# Could I be ovulating 7 days after miscarriage?



## SierraJourney

I'm having left-sided pains this morning and it feels like I'm ovulating, however I thought this is too soon to ovulate? Anyone ovulate this quickly after miscarriage? Or could this just be hopeful thinking?


----------



## LucyMinx

Hi there,

I cant give you advice...but im wondering the same thing...as i had that exact same feeling about a week after D&C too.....you'd think it wouldnt be O seeing as its so soon afterwards...but will be interesting to see what others say.

Lucy x


----------



## Livsmom

I had a natural miscarriage on April 6th and noticed I was ovualating around the 18th of April so I would say that it is possible. Not only that but you are more fertile after a mc. I became pregnant again and am now 6 weeks today! Good luck!!


----------



## Biotechick829

I was wondering the same thing. Had a D&E on May 6th and as of Monday my HCG was down to 3400, but last night I had really bad pain on my right side over the ovary. They put me on BCP right after the D&E, so odds are it isn't ovulation, but the pain I was having was very similar to that of when I ovulate. Sorry I couldn't give you an answer.


----------



## SierraJourney

Oh thank you! I really hope it's ovulation! :) :)


----------



## SierraJourney

Livsmom said:


> I had a natural miscarriage on April 6th and noticed I was ovualating around the 18th of April so I would say that it is possible. Not only that but you are more fertile after a mc. I became pregnant again and am now 6 weeks today! Good luck!!

Oh, and by the way----congrats!!! :)


----------



## Livsmom

Thank you!! I also had a m/c in January of 2010 and got pregnant within a few weeks of that one as well...a beautiful and healthy girl. Keep the faith!! Fingers crossed for you.:hugs:


----------



## mrslebrew

Livsmom said:


> I had a natural miscarriage on April 6th and noticed I was ovualating around the 18th of April so I would say that it is possible. Not only that but you are more fertile after a mc. I became pregnant again and am now 6 weeks today! Good luck!!

Good to know! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## Marlee1980

It is definitely possible. I miscarried on March 4th - natural - and had a possitive pregnancy test by April 9th which means I would have conceived about 2 weeks after the start of my miscarriage.


----------



## SierraJourney

That's so encouraging---thank you! And congratulations!! :) 


Marlee1980 said:


> It is definitely possible. I miscarried on March 4th - natural - and had a possitive pregnancy test by April 9th which means I would have conceived about 2 weeks after the start of my miscarriage.


----------

